# Label size/paper



## scubaman2151 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi guys. I have these two labels that I want to print out, however im not sure what size they should be when I print them so they fit on the bottles right. I dont know what to print them on either, plain paper (does this look ok?) or get some pre-made labels so that I can just print them and stick them on the bottles?




These are the labels im trying to print:













Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2008)

You can go to Avery label templates and download a template from them for free. I use the 6 per sheet template which I believe is 3.33" x 3.33". The plain paper works but glossy paper works better even for inkjet printers. I use Georges pre gummed labe paper now as it works better then the plain paper and a glue stick but I have used plain paper and itb works but keep the bottles at room temp until you are done labeling them as if they are cold the labels dont stick very well.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4578 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

White Label Paper - 18 pk.


Natural Wheat Glue - 8.5" X 11". Can make up to 12 labels per sheet.</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$4.99</td>
<td width="2%">
</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice labels...really like the first one....


Print them any way you want....label paperor plain paper and cut them out...They will be great either way!!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2008)

Scuba, I made the first label 4 x 5 but that's a bit tall for a burgundy bottle. I can change the size on it if you want.

The red zin is a tad under 3 3/4 x 6. That can be resized as well.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just didn't know what a good size would be for the bottles, i use Bordeaux.


Scuba


----------



## hannabarn (Feb 10, 2008)

I use the avery program and I print on plain paper. Then I spray the sheets with krylon matte spray. Then, believe it or not, I take a small brush and paint the back side with MILK and apply it to the bottle. It is easy to apply to the bottle and straighten and in a few seconds it is stuck on. Labels are then very easy to remove. Just don't put your bottles in an ice bucket!!


----------



## Joanie (Feb 10, 2008)

Scuba, those sizes will be perfect on a Bordeaux bottle.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 10, 2008)

Joan said:


> Scuba, those sizes will be perfect on a Bordeaux bottle.




As is, or after they are resized?


Scuba


----------



## Joanie (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure what sizes they are now but the ones I posted will be great.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok thanks.


Scuba


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Labels Scuba.
I just love the creativity that people on this forum have.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 11, 2008)

Both of those labels have a great fell to them .excellent work!!The back ground in the 2nd one is perfect.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 11, 2008)

Make sure to give Joan this credit for she is the one who designed them both.


Scuba


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh, top notch work Joan.


----------



## Joanie (Feb 12, 2008)




----------

